

HBGary INC's secret rootkit project: “MAGENTA” - Gianteye
http://crowdleaks.org/hbgary-inc-working-on-secret-rootkit-project-codename-magenta/

======
eli
I guess that's interesting, but it isn't too surprising that some software
security firms have pitched a rootkit product at some point in their past.

It's a fact that the FBI has used spyware to catch bad guys:
<http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/2007/07/fbi_spyware>

~~~
Gianteye
It's completely news to me, but I don't have strong ties to the infosec world.
This could be standard practice as far as I know.

Is it usual to find analysis/info traders doing this brand of malicious
software injection? Are a portion of active worms and rootkits used today
derivations of tools built by infosec companies?

